# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  First Photoshop Map Ever [WIP]

## Redleg

So after hand drawing maps for a long time I wanted to see what digital cartography was all about. Its definitely challenging. Hats off to all of you out there! This is mostly a test map that I did while following along to a tutorial. Took about 3 hours (Messed up borders a few times, and some other stuff), but I had a blast learning how to use Photoshop. I am currently creating a universe (In the LORE phase now) so I may actually use this continent at some point. Let me know what you guys think. I held off on names and whatnot for now because I wanted to take my time with it. Printed out the map and will jot notes on it for names, and histories so it makes sense. Any feedback is welcome! Thanks again, this is a great community!

----------


## Dowly

I really like how you have placed your rivers, they make sense in how they flow through the low ground instead of through mountains for example.

Is that by any chance a Dwarf Fortress map you have used as a base? The two lakes up north with rivers flowing through are very familiar features of DF maps.

Btw, if you are more familiar with hand drawn maps, maybe you should think about getting a drawing tablet (if you dont have one already).
Many of the Wacom tablets are pretty cheap.  :Smile:

----------


## Redleg

I actually have never seen anything from Dwarf Fortress. I am partial to the hand drawn appearance of maps and have since picked up a cheap tablet for about $30 (Originally $80). Its been great, but definitely takes some getting used to. I instinctively want to look down at the tablet when drawing instead of my monitor. I plan on starting either a sketch style, or an ancient style map soon since thats more of my taste. Especially for the world I am currently working on.

----------

